# gravity brand bike??



## billyboylion (Mar 2, 2010)

i looking for a bike that i can ride about 25 miles round trip on mostly paved trails for work that can also handle some trail riding. I have had many problems with bent rims in the past (i just cant help it if i see a short curb or root to pop off of).. i havent ever been a very serious rider but i am looking to start. my price range is (unfortunately) $300-$400. i found this on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130371343967 . it says the manufacturer is Gravity (model base camp 2.0) but i cant find anything out about them online. any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## billyboylion (Mar 2, 2010)

*oh yeah*

the only other bike i've realy looked at is a trek 3700 from a shop for $330 and they said they would switch 2 less aggressive tires 4 free. i know very little about trek except that most rental bikes here on cape are treks.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Run away from the Gravity branded bike , you would most likely be very disappointed in its durability . The Trek brand is a solid choise , ride a bunch of them @ your LBS . Look @ other major makers also , visit a few shops to get a wide variety of options .


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like a rebranded KHS.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks like just a bit lower level than a base model LBS bike...... might be ok for occasional bike path rides not to serious a bike personally I'd steer clear and go for the Trek


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you have bike shops in town, go and see them all. Try everything that seems even remotely suitable.

Are you sure you need/want a bike with a suspension fork?


----------



## billyboylion (Mar 2, 2010)

*still lookin*

found a used (under 100 mi.)08 iron horse hardtail on craigslist for around $400 dont know the model but will be checkin it out tommorow. also looked at a new 09 giant boulder se at my lbs for 330. i'm kinda leanin toward goin through a shop but still wanna hunt 4 deals and this iron horse seems like it may be the deal i'm lookin 4 sugestions??


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't want to recommend any brands. Just remember that the size of the frame has to be right for you, so that you get a good riding position.

A second hand bike can be a good deal... if it really is in good condition. Can you tell if it is?


----------



## ahrice (Apr 26, 2012)

I know I'm just a noob but from everything I've heard looking used is the best way to go


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ironhorse was a good brand depending on the year of the bike.
They were a great company until they ran it into the ground and sold it to a Chinese company.
It's ok if it was made before 2009... Junk if it was made after that.

I'd stick to a local shop... (not a big box store)

My local LBS has a few decent bike in the $300-$500 range and usually include some free maintenance!

They'll also help you find a proper fit...


----------

